

Design Matters: Business, strategy and design insights, published twice a week - safetian
http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/reading-list/everyone-is-a-designer

======
whoa-duder
Oh nice, never heard of this before.

------
rojwagner
Now THIS is how a blog should look.

------
bimschleger
Really slick blog. Awesome work.

------
smpollasky
Hello world.

------
peecho08
Looooove it!

------
RockyRoark
Boom!!!

